# Table Saw



## TonyW (Jul 10, 2011)

I am looking at the Rigid R4512 the Porter-Cable PCB270TS and the Rockwell RK7241s table saws. I can't decide between these three saws. Any and all suggestions appreciated.

Grit


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Rockwell is a portable benchtop saw with a legstand...not even in the same classification as the others. Are you looking for a full size stationary saw or a portable? 

I'd suggest you read starting *here*, and work your way through the whole series, then decide what kind of saw you want before you get down to specific models.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The ridgid is the best of those 3, and probably the most popular saw under 1000 bucks today.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 10, 2011)

knotscott said:


> The Rockwell is a portable benchtop saw with a legstand...not even in the same classification as the others. Are you looking for a full size stationary saw or a portable?
> 
> I'd suggest you read starting *here*, and work your way through the whole series, then decide what kind of saw you want before you get down to specific models.[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyW (Jul 10, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> The ridgid is the best of those 3, and probably the most popular saw under 1000 bucks today.


Thanks for the reply! I lean toward the Rigid but the porter-cable youtube reviews made it look pretty good. Is there any obvious differences between these two saws?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The porter cable has a plastic elevation gear, and if I recall an inferior fence.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I was between the Porter Cable and Ridgid tablesaws, and I went with the Ridgid. It has a lot more adjust-ability, and is all around a better saw


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

captainawesome said:


> I was between the Porter Cable and Ridgid tablesaws, and I went with the Ridgid. It has a lot more adjust-ability, and is all around a better saw


and if you can find a HD that will accept a HF "20 (or more recently, 25)% off any single item" coupon, that saw might be available to you for $400 or less.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 10, 2011)

toolguy1000 said:


> and if you can find a HD that will accept a HF "20 (or more recently, 25)% off any single item" coupon, that saw might be available to you for $400 or less.



What is the HD and HF?


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Grit said:


> I am looking at the Rigid R4512 the Porter-Cable PCB270TS and the Rockwell RK7241s table saws. I can't decide between these three saws. Any and all suggestions appreciated.
> 
> Grit


Maybe this will help a little in your decision process

http://furnitude.blogspot.com/search/label/Ridgid R4512


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Grit said:


> What is the HD and HF?


Home Depot....Harbor Freight. "HF" puts out 20% off coupons regularly. Several folks have gotten HD to accept the HF competitor's coupon, allowing for a nice discount on the R4512.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 10, 2011)

knotscott said:


> Home Depot....Harbor Freight. "HF" puts out 20% off coupons regularly. Several folks have gotten HD to accept the HF competitor's coupon, allowing for a nice discount on the R4512.



Sounds great - thanks I'll start checking in on Harbor Freight.


----------

